# new scales for LIP



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

as we all know, the scales at LIP only go up to 60 lbs which has proved to be somewhat inadequate, especially when we catch the larger fish (tarpon, sharks, large cobia, etc.)
as some of you know, I helped to get the weigh station and scales to LIP; as you also know, the City isn't going to buy a new set of scales (they barely want to maintain the accuracy of the ones we have)
what we all need to do in order to get a new set of scales from 60 to 150 or 200 lbs is that each and every one of us who fishes the end (and there's a lot of us) need to chip in
I will be the go-to man . . . I will go and find the best scales I can for a reasonable price and I will put some of my own money in, but everybody else needs to donate, too
we can do this several ways: I can set up a Paypal account, I will accept checks or cash in order to meet this goal, and then we will present it to the City for them to use out on the pier
those of you who know me know that you can trust the donations will go to the scales
if we need to, we'll post who donates and how much, and if there are any fishing/tackle stores out there that want to donate, we'll put your name out there, too (if there is enough money, we can even put on a plaque: SCALES DONATED BY THE FISHERMEN OF THIS PIER)

ON MONDAY I WILL CONTACT THE LOCAL SCALE COMPANY AND MAKE MY INQUIRIES AND I WILL POST HOW MUCH IT COSTS (if any of you out there have access or work for a scale company and can give me a deal or find a used scale that needs to be repaired, let me know)


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> ON MONDAY I WILL CONTACT THE LOCAL SCALE COMPANY AND MAKE MY INQUIRIES AND I WILL POST HOW MUCH IT COSTS (if any of you out there have access or work for a scale company and can give me a deal or find a used scale that needs to be repaired, let me know)


Ed, maybe you should ask the scale company if they would be willing to donate - or at least discount - a new LIP scale. 

You could tell them they can put their name/number/whatever on the scale. Just think of how many times their name/phone number/whatever will be posted on the Internet when pics of those big fish are taken while hangin' on that thing.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Ed, maybe you should ask the scale company if they would be willing to donate - or at least discount - a new LIP scale.
> 
> You could tell them they can put their name/number/whatever on the scale. Just think of how many times their name/phone number/whatever will be posted on the Internet when pics of those big fish are taken while hangin' on that thing.


great idea i will try thaht for sure


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Does LIP have a website?*

Thanks. wdbrand.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I hope I don't get my pee-pee smacked for posting this, but it's sandbridgepier.com.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

basstardo said:


> I hope I don't get my pee-pee smacked for posting this, but it's sandbridgepier.com.


I didn't know it was a secret. Everybody knows about that site.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm in for a few bucks if the scale doesn't get donated. Not that I forsee needing to weigh anything on it since I seem to give my bluefish to Newsjeff for bait! Just kidding. Hopefully I'll put something on them as soon as they arrive!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks. wdbrand.


 sandbridgepier.com!!! tight lines...


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

only 2 responses to this post regarding this post, so I guess I'm just wasting my time

I take it nobody wants a new scale out there at LIP


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

drawinout said:


> I didn't know it was a secret. Everybody knows about that site.


It's not a secret, but most message board moderators frown on posting links to other sites, and not everyone knows about it, otherwise he wouldn't have asked. 

As for the scales, I rarely if ever fish out there, but I got 20 on it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

basstardo said:


> It's not a secret, but most message board moderators frown on posting links to other sites, and not everyone knows about it, otherwise he wouldn't have asked.
> 
> As for the scales, I rarely if ever fish out there, but I got 20 on it.


Yeah, I figured out later why you worded it the way you worded it. I didn't know you were refering to the fact that the moderators would frown on you posting the link. I just figured the website was common knowledge. I mean, I think I tripped up on it by simply googling the search criteria "Sandbridge Pier".

I'll throw down 20 on the scale too. I'll probabley hop over there a few times this coming up week.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

bass pro has a big game scale that goes up to 440lbs and it is 29.99 (moultrie big game scale) is the one dont see why that cant be used


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

the scales have to be certifiable


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought this looked interesting. A little less than the 800 range and legal/certifiable (aren't we all just a little?)


http://www.detectoscale.com/11S.cfm


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Count mein for some greenbacks. I had to use the scale yesterday. Never even saw it before. That thing sucks!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

For the record, and *NOT* trying to take the lead on this, I purchased a 300 lb scale from Ebay a couple days ago. _*This scale is NOT a certified scale!*_ I don't want anyone to get the wrong impression because this is only for folks to get an idea what their catch weighs if it goes over 60 lbs (like the cobia I lost Wednesday!)

As soon as the scale arrives at my house, I will get it out to LIP. I have no use for the scale cause it won't even weigh my fat butt, but it will give folks an idea within a pound or two what their catch weighs. Simply my gift to my fishin brothers and sisters at LIP. The scale is made by Taylor and is new in the package, and the $20.00 I spent is well worth it. For all you all have taught me and put up with my stupid questions!:fishing:


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

we all thank you

but everyone must remember that if you want paper the scales will not count.
but i will talk with salt water tournament director


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i believe the scale can be certified here in hampton roads. i know the scale in my reataurant has to be certified every year, va law. however i think toledo scales will do it and attach a certified sticker to it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ed, you can send your hand scales to IGFA to be certified for $10. 

I am betting you could work something out with them if you give them a call.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

New scales are in the shack. They go up to 300lbs.. Now, somebody needs to get crackin and put them to use!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

jeep, your the man, and i do believe it is my turn for the next fish

frank


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Well Frank, it was my pleasure, and if you don't put one up on the new scales on Wednesday, my plan is to break them in myself on Thursday!!!


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Way to go Jeep...I saw em in the shack last week. I didn't know they came from you...Thanks


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yes thank you i dont know of anyone else that would have done something like taht without takeing donations first


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Jeep let me know and Ill share the cost with ya....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

05 grand slam said:


> yes thank you i dont know of anyone else that would have done something like taht without takeing donations first


Oh, didn't I mention I hit the lottery? Got $20.00 bucks on a scratch off ticket and that covered it! Just kidding, I don't play the lottery that often, but still it was only 20 bucks on Ebay. I kinda feel like I stole them. Just want to see them put to use!!! Besides, it's almost drum season.


----------

